# Massey-Ferguson 253 Tractor



## Buckfever (Jul 5, 2007)

Does anyone on here know anything about a Massey-Ferguson 253 (1987 model)? I have the chance to buy one that comes with a 6ft mower, 6ft boxblade, and has 1900 hrs on it, and I don't know much about Massey-Ferguson tractors, but this one seems to be in good shape other than it needs a seat. Just wanting input that some of you woodites might have. Hopefully this will be the last tractor question I ask. Yeah right!LOL. Oh and their asking 4500.00 for the package....BF


----------



## Doyle (Jul 5, 2007)

Gas or diesel?  Most smaller Massey's that are diesel use Perkins engines.  They are very reliable.   The price sounds right.  You can get a generic seat at Tractor Supply.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 5, 2007)

What he said about the Perkins.


----------



## Buckfever (Jul 5, 2007)

It's the turbo diesel 3 cylinder perkins engine. I've seen them listed as 47 to 58 h.p. depending on year model. Doyle that's where I was thinkng about getting a seat, or agri supply..BF


----------



## Doyle (Jul 5, 2007)

Good tractor.  Be aware of one thing however (this goes for all diesels produced prior to 2007).  Federal law now only allows low-sulpher diesel to be produced.  Unfortunately, the cheapest way to remove the sulpher happens to be a process that makes the fuel very dry - and many fuel refineries are using this process.  The newest diesels have the ability to run this stuff without trouble.  However, older diesels suffer from its lack of lubricating ability.   Engine shops are doing a banner business rebuilding injector pumps and replacing injectors.

You can add lubrication back into the dry fuel by using a top cylinder lubricant.  I get mine at Tractor Supply but most diesel shops carry it.


----------



## Buckfever (Jul 6, 2007)

I went and drove the tractor for a few minutes today, but it was raining to hard, so I'll go back Monday or Tuesday. The only thing that I'm worried about is the clutch, hopefully it only needs adjusting. Doyle thanks for the heads-up on the lubricant......BF


----------



## R G (Jul 15, 2007)

Doyle said:


> Good tractor.  Be aware of one thing however (this goes for all diesels produced prior to 2007).  Federal law now only allows low-sulpher diesel to be produced.  Unfortunately, the cheapest way to remove the sulpher happens to be a process that makes the fuel very dry - and many fuel refineries are using this process.  The newest diesels have the ability to run this stuff without trouble.  However, older diesels suffer from its lack of lubricating ability.   Engine shops are doing a banner business rebuilding injector pumps and replacing injectors.
> 
> You can add lubrication back into the dry fuel by using a top cylinder lubricant.  I get mine at Tractor Supply but most diesel shops carry it.




All this means is that if you use low sulphur fuels, you have to have to change the oil more often; according to Kubota's owner's manual.


----------



## Doyle (Jul 15, 2007)

R G said:


> All this means is that if you use low sulphur fuels, you have to have to change the oil more often; according to Kubota's owner's manual.



Maybe.  Like I said, it depends on who actually made the fuel.  Some manufacturers use a de-sulphering method that doesn't dry out the fuel.   That is what the Kubota manual is referring to.   It's the cheap refiners that are keeping the engine shops knee deep in business.   The older injector pumps and injector springs need lubrication.  If the fuel doesn't supply it, then you'll have to supply it with an additive.


----------

